# Today I bought an old Dodge MH



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

I need an engine for my class A. A man called and offered his old Dodge with a 440 engine and 76K miles for $450. I said OK. The round trip was about 400 miles. The day was beautiful and became warm. The trip was mostly uneventful. The MH is complete junk. I am hoping to sawsall the body into bite size pieces to take to the dump. There is no value or use for any RV part. Even the tires all barely hold air. This RV leaked for at least 8 years. I am salvaging the engine, trans, radiator and a few mechanical parts, but all else is in very poor condition. I slammed the rv door and the roof fell to the floor. 
I got a battery to check the oil pressure and the oil pump has lost prime. Tomorrow, The oil pump will make pressure. This could be the perfect engine for my Swinger.. Frank


----------

